# New Baby



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We haven't named him yet but he weighs 224 grams and while his keel is a little too sharp, appears to have been well cared for by mom and dad. 

He is an ornery little devil. Lewis had a time catching him and he looks as if you said "boo" he would jump out of his feathers. However, when I hold him, he cuddles right away and shows no sign of stress. Pooping good but we gave him 20 cc exact after he had pooped some.

We don't plan to give him any meds since he seems ok.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

What a beauty!

Well he is definitely in the best hands. Give him a cuddle for me, will ya?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a cutie! And a lucky one, too.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Maggie 

He is lovely - I can just imagine Louis scooting around after him - some can be little devils to capture but if they can't fly you can catch them eventually!!! 

Ah - good luck with him - I expect he just needs a bit of feeding up and TLC. Is he one of the birds from under "the bridge"? 

Tania xx


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Tania, yes, he is a bridge baby. Very unusual to get one from there in November but he's very welcome here.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a sweetie he is, Maggie.
I love them at that age.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> I love them at that age.
> Reti




...AND it won't be long now...and you will have one that age!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Tania, yes, he is a bridge baby. Very unusual to get one from there in November but he's very welcome here.


My very first pigeon was a November bridge baby.  And six years later he's king of the flock. Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I had moved the little guy to the dining room "just in case" he has anything. We brought Mr Humphries (our disabled darling who stays in the aviary during the day and house at night) in and, as usual, he starts mouthing off because he's mad about being brought in. The baby heard Mr. H and immediately started squealing like crazy. Poor little thing probably thought it was mom or pop.

You just gotta love em'


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

maryjane said:


> My very first pigeon was a November bridge baby.  And six years later he's king of the flock. Congratulations on your new baby.


I never knew pigeons still breed in November.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christina, pigeons breed ALL THE TIME - They may slow down some during the winter months but we've picked up babies every month of the year.

In colder areas, such as you live in, they may not breed quite as much.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie,


Handsome Squeaker!

Have fun..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Another cutie, Maggie! Glad he's with you now. We also get babies all year round .. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a handsome one, Maggie!

Give him a hug and scritch from me too!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

He is a handsome fella! Why don't you call him Boo?

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather, we decided to name him Jimmy - from Little Rascals where the little girls sing "Jimmy's got a nickle... etc."  

Jimmy is probably the wildest baby we have ever taken in. I just love him to pieces!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Feather, we decided to name him Jimmy - from Little Rascals where the little girls sing "Jimmy's got a nickle... etc."
> 
> *Jimmy is probably the wildest baby we have ever taken in. I just love him to pieces*!


Those characters with the most personality are the ones who really get to your heart! Sounds like you have quite a feisty one on your hands! He's gonna "dare" you his WHOLE life!! Don't 'cha just love challenges???


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

Jimmy is a perfect name! Poor lil guy, I hope he figures out that you are there to help him. Awe heck...none of my pets have even figured that out.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have my doubts whether this little one will ever like us. I'm working with him to try to let him know he's safe and loved but it will be a challenge. I really hate he is this frightened because it is already really cold here at night and right now he's too young to go in the aviary so we're looking at probably having to keep him indoors through the winter.

I do have some hope though because he is really easy to feed and doesn't put up a fuss and when you hold him doesn't try to get away. But, any other time, he is hell on wheels.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL! It seems you have your hands full with this one .
A very beautiful bird!
-hilly


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Our latest adventure with this little "darlin" was this afternoon.

We let him out, on the floor, while we changed his cage and mixed his formula. Lewis bent to pick him up and he shot up like a scalded cat, flying into the family room with Lewis right on his tail. He got on the floor and then scooted under a recliner, actually going up into the springs! Took a few minutes to get him out because we didn't want to hurt him. He was fine but squealing his head off.

We've probably rehabbed 800 or so pigeons and songbirds and have never had one this wild. He is something else.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

HI Miss Tarheel . he looks sort of like Beaksley except for the beak.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Coolpigeon

Yes, he does look like Beaksley - they're both very handsome birds. I just hope he stops being so scared.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Maggie, glad to know that your wild baby has so much energy!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Our latest adventure with this little "darlin" was this afternoon.
> 
> We let him out, on the floor, while we changed his cage and mixed his formula. Lewis bent to pick him up and he shot up like a scalded cat, flying into the family room with Lewis right on his tail. He got on the floor and then scooted under a recliner, actually going up into the springs! Took a few minutes to get him out because we didn't want to hurt him. He was fine but squealing his head off.
> 
> We've probably rehabbed 800 or so pigeons and songbirds and have never had one this wild. He is something else.


Hoo boy, Maggie!! Before all is said and done, I'm sure this little fella will be supplying you with good stories to tell for years to come...LOL. Sounds like a real handfull!

Good luck with him---don't let him wear you and Lewis out! 

Linda


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Ohhh, he's so cute!!  Good luck with him!!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Maggie, He is so cute, and looks my two babies. What a lucky little baby he is to be with you. I bet it won't take him long and he will like you.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Coolpigeon
> 
> Yes, he does look like Beaksley - they're both very handsome birds. I just hope he stops being so scared.


When I get scared pigeons this is what I do to make them braver!

I put my hand near them bow my head then take my hand back and make a hurting pigeon sound, do this over and over a couple of times then the pigeon will think your a weak thing and too scared too touch it, then it will try and bite your hand and become less scared don't be surprised if it startes wing slapping lol!!! sure you'll get a couple of pecks but nothing to cry about atleast the pigeon won't be soo scared.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Christina, thanks for the tip. I'll have to try it although we have pretty much tried everything. As far as putting your hand near him - that in itself makes him go bonkers and he is so desperate to get away from you that he hits the side of the cage. I actually had to call Lewis last night to get him out of the cage because I couldn't catch him and was afraid he would hurt himself hitting the side of the cage.

Looks like its going to be a lonnnnnng winter for him. But I hope, with time, he'll realize we only want to help.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Frightened pigeon*

Maggie,

Makes you wonder why he is so scared. Did he see another pigeon caught and eaten? 

Years ago we surprised a baby kitten that had wandered into the second-floor living room of my in-laws, at a farm near Antwerp, Belgium. He ran all over the room, bounced off things, and was hiding behind a curtain against the window (it was night). I caught him by pressing the curtain against the window. He scratched my hand. Offered him some warm milk while holding him, which he drank a bit of (if I remember correctly -- actually, I think he was too scared to eat much). He escaped my grasp, ran out the apartment door to the main wooden stairway, went straight through the bannister railing, fell *fifteen feet onto the tile floor*, smacking against it with his belly. Didn't even hesitate, but dashed out the main entry of the house. Extremely afraid. He was a young male, at the mercy of male tomcats, and owls and ferrets in the neighboring cornfields. Never saw him again. Brother-in-law had one resident cat, and few visiting cats. 

I thought, what a short life, full of panic, that young kitten must have had. 

Larry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*A technique I use to allay fear in a newcomer*

Maggie,

You probably know all these tricks, but I have to pass this on for others.

A year ago or so I read in a German publication on animal rights of a woman rehabber who came across a blind male pigeon at the steps of her local train station. She took him to her voliere or aviary, the large upper room of her house with a pitched roof, which housed her patients or visitors of different species. 

It is dark in the room here and my wife is sleeping, otherwise I would look up her name and the name of the pigeon, which should be included here, since it was such an inspiring article for me and Hilde, and the pigeon was such a handsome fellow.

Whenever she had a new patient, her blind pigeon would sense whether that animal (not necessarily a bird, either) was afraid. He would then "gurr" and "gurr" until he sensed that the animal was calmed. He wa saying, I suppose, that this wa his territory, and any troublemaker had to answer to him first. 

When I brought pigeon *Gray Eyes* and pigeon *Carter* here within the past month, my rescued-as-a-an-18-day-old-baby and hand-raised male pigeon *Wieteke*, now living outdoors with his feral mate *Mamieke* and their kids, would come to the window flower box and roo-coo, and I would open the window and offer him some seeds. I brought Gray Eyes, and later Carter, with me to the window, firmly cupped in one hand so they would not escape, but also to let them know I was not even considering tossing them out to fend for themselves, and thus let them feel secure. I let Wieteke attack my hand as usual so all the neighboring pigeons knew he was the boss, and would pick him up and lft him to my face and talk to him, and set him back down. He would act very nonchalant, totally unconcerned, as relaxed as a pigeon could ever be, as if I were just a tolerated but necessary servant. He is a macho pigeon, even with a bad limp with his left foot. 

The rescued pigeons would see that my presence was an ordinary occurrence in the life of Wieteke, and they would relax. They would see neighboring pigeons doing their routines, and that pigeon life went on around them. 

I hope it helped them relax. I feel it did.

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Larry, that was a sweet story about Gray Eyes and Carter but a sad one about the little kitten. You can only hope the kitten survived. I imagine the fall didn't hurt her because their bones are so limber.

We have put Jimmy near Mr. Humphries who doesn't care what we do around him or to him (like smooch) and all he does is grumble a lot. I can sweep all around his cage and he just yawns. There are also two other birds in the same area and he can see they're not afraid.

Tonight when we fed and changed him I had a glimmer of hope. My husband was holding him and he actually turned his little head and momentarily laid it against Lewis' hand. So, hope springs eternal!

Thanks for the posts.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Time, Patience and LOVE will win the day, Maggie...one of these days, you'll wonder if he's even the "same" pij!

I have faith - you and Lewis will win him over...you'll see! In fact, I bet the wilder he is, the more lovable he will eventually become!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Maggie,

Little Jimmy is gorgeous and sounds like a real handful! He's a very lucky pigeon to have found a home with you. I'm sure he'll be tamed soon. Wishing you all the very best with him.

Incidentally my very lovable Jax started out as a bridge baby too. She was found on the other side of Scotland under a railway bridge in Motherwell. She is totally in love with me just now. I'm having a long weekend just now before a long 10 day working week and she has been resting on my chest snuggled into my neck with her eyes closed while I have been lounging in front of the telly. She is still sleeping on top of me at night as well  

It looks like she is on course to give me a couple of eggs for Christmas just like she has for the past two years.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a difference a few days make.

We now have an (almost) sweet, loving baby. Wagging wings, nuzzling, putting beak between fingers, begging to be fed. Since I made the last post we have not let him free until tonight. While I was mixing his formula, Lewis put him on the counter and turned him loose and he didn't run like the devil was after him. Stayed on the counter near Lewis' hands, let him pet him and was wagging those little wings like crazy.

Pure bliss!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

I'm so glad to hear the update. With all the loving supportive care & delicious meals he is getting, he can't help but become more tame.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nothin' says lovin' like time, patience and people who truly care! Jimmy is a LUCKY BIRD and he's comin' to KNOW it!  He knows where his next meal is coming from!  

Actually, let's face it...he's gonna be soooo spoiled!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Maggie,
So glad little Jimmy ended up with you & that he is feeling much more comfortable. A few days sure did make a difference.
Now all of you may enjoy the winter together.

Phyll


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone

We didn't feed him this morning because he has started eating. Put him a fresh bowl of seeds this am and he chowed down so we'll be cutting him back to about once a day now.


PHYLL - just noticed you have made MATRIARCH. Congratulations to a loving person. I sure appreciate all the prayers you say for all of us on the forum.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are flying in to say *CONGRATULATIONS* too, Phyll!!

WELCOME TO THE GROUP!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Jimmy Update*

What started out as the wildest baby we have ever had is now turning out to be the most loving baby we've ever had. I have never seen anything like it. This baby would soften even the pigeon hating crowd!

While he "tolerates" me, Lewis is his great love. Lewis has taught him to fly to him and he kisses, preens, cuddles and is generally the best little fellow. It has been weird too. During his wild days, he got spooked once and flew from the kitchen to the family room. After he accepted us, it is like he never knew he could fly and is learning how to. He dances all over the counter and as I mentioned is flying to Lewis and yesterday flew to the floor. We started back feeding him some in the mornings as well as night with seed available all the time because either he is a great "con" or still just needs to be fed. We think he may have been much younger than we initially thought.

All he wants to do is be around us which is all right. Usually, we try so hard not to bond with them but we're throwing out the rulebook and spoiling him to pieces.

After all, there is ALWAYS room for one more.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Maggie,

He sounds like such an endearing little fellow, I'm glad to hear you will be keeping him since he is now a pet.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

I'm just catching up on your thread about Jimmy. He sounds like a wonderful character, but aren't they all in their own ways?

Yes, and in your household, there IS always room for one more Sounds like you and your husband have thrown out all the "rule books" and are just spoiling him rotten, lol.

Pigeons are so funny how they behave, they act so tough at times, can be really aggressive but it's because we ALLOW them to get away with it If we were aggressive back, on a daily basis, they would soon learn not to mess with us humans. HOWEVER, we let them beat on us, rule the roost if you will and then they become little MONSTERS! LOL

Good luck with him and if you end up keeping him, he's a lucky pigeon


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Maggie,

Well, your post certainly brought the biggest smile to my face. Sometimes they do need spoiling, don't they? 

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Maggie, that's terrific news on Jimmy. He sounds SO adorably sweet!! I'm really happy for you guys! Keep us posted and have fun.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Time, Patience and LOVE will win the day, Maggie...one of these days, you'll wonder if he's even the "same" pij!

I have faith - you and Lewis will win him over...you'll see! In fact, I bet the wilder he is, the more lovable he will eventually become! *

Did I call this or not?!  

At first, I thought he might be a SCORPIO pij, but I'm sure he is a LIBRA...MOST lovable, will he be!!

So glad to hear Jimmy is doing well!!

Scritches to him and hugs to y'all!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep, you did call it the way it has turned out. 

He REALLY is the cutest little fellow you ever saw.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay Maggie....enough

You reminded me SO MUCH of Rosco when you were talking about him, it stopped my heart for a bit...

Are you going to post a updated picture of this most endearing little bird..or what?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I started to PROMISE not to rave on and on about this baby but it would be one I couldn't keep so just bear with me.  

This afternoon we let him out about an hour. He went from Lewis to me and back and forth, always preening us and wagging. Lewis stood at the far end of the kitchen, maybe 15 feet, patted his arm, and Jimmy flew straight as an arrow. He loves doing this. I think he decided tonight that I am ok because he included me in the loving. He never gets on Lewis' head but makes a beeline for mine. Lewis said maybe we should have named him Simon, Jr. but he has his own little personality and Jimmy suits him fine.

Treesa, I will get more pictures of him. What can I say except he is a dandy.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie,

Jimmy sounds like such a little sweetheart.

So glad to hear things are going so well.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

I am wearing a smile (or a smirk) that is streached clear off my face!

Please rave about Jimmy all you want. This is what we are here for, and these are the kinds of things we love to read.

I just love it when they run to you....wings up. It melts my heart. When you get a chance please post another picture for us.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww, Maggie, Lewis, and Jimmy! This is just too precious! Pictures, please

Terry


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

That's so precious! Pigeons are *so* awesome. I don't know how people can't adore them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jimmy has discovered the basket on top of the refrigerator. Every pigeon we've had ultimately loves sitting up there.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

Jimmy looks so healthy and alert. He thinks he has the best seat in the house.

Feather


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Awww Maggie! he's so beautiful.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Update on Jimmy*

Well, this little darlin is growing so fast but gets cuter day by day. He went from being the demon pigeon to what may be the sweetest we've ever had. He gets out twice to three times a day and loves to demonstrate his fancy flying. After he does that, he then follows me everywhere I go, either on my head or shoulder, and sometimes goes where he's not supposed to go. All you have to do is fuss at him and he'll head back to the kitchen.

I think we may have to rename him Jimmee because I'm now leaning towards him being a female. He struts so much around Lewis but less around me. I guess time will tell. Either way, he loves us both. 

This is a picture from a couple days ago where he is showing his little dog who is boss.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a doll baby!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

S/he is just precious and such a pretty and healthy youngster!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie, 

What a little doll! I can tell that his Bow Wow is getting a talking to.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Maggie, 

Jimmy looks great and sounds like a very sweet pigeon It never ceases to amaze me how these ferals always get so tame and easy going with humans 

Thanks for the new pic and update

btw, I'm writing to you from my cell, but Bradbot doesn't know I've tapped into his computer, I'm still trying to find a way to escape.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, you have an entire army ready and waiting with WW and mr squeaks in charge.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is such a sweet picture. The little doggy looks likes hes being pretty submissive..........LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jimmy(ee) certainly is a little cutie Checker!

H/She just oozes PERSONALITY PLUS!

Of course, we send our HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL!!

Will certainly enjoy updates! How is Mr. H. reacting???


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Your little baby is growing up into a beautiful, healthy young bird. Run away, little dog!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone. He truly brings us joy every day. He probably could have gone out into one of the aviaries (of course, the "keeper" one) because our weather has been absolutely balmy for the last month but, the nights still get cold, sometimes about 30 degrees - besides, I'm going to enjoy him being in the hosue just as long as I can.

Shi, Mr. H is so laid back that Jimmy flitting around him doesn't even faze him. He will quarrel some then settle back down. And, of course, the top of Mr. H's cage is where Jimmy wants to be so we have to keep paper on top. The little finch that we're wintering loves Jimmy and they communicate through the cage quite often.


----------

